# Best way to string a bow?



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

Selway recurve bow stringer


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

is useing a stringer the best way to deal with it? 
any others?


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

airwolf said:


> is useing a stringer the best way to deal with it?
> any others?


Yes..it's the best way to deal with it


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

Someone will hopefully come along and post those pics of what can happen if you have an accident while not using a stringer. In one word.....painful.


----------



## redbaronx (Apr 11, 2010)

this is a two-person method recommended by Grozer Archery for their horsebows










They also show the step-through method that most people on this site would probably discourage... I use it though because it's how I learned and how I've done it for years. One bow I have came with a stringer, but it won't fit on my horsebow anyway.


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

Ive seen the 2 person method , I was wondering if thare was a "1 man method" or would that be asking for trouble?


----------



## redbaronx (Apr 11, 2010)

airwolf said:


> Ive seen the 2 person method , I was wondering if thare was a "1 man method" or would that be asking for trouble?


it's sometimes called a step-through method, and I've been stringing my bows like that for years. Most people would advise against it though. Stringers aren't expensive


----------



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

the only safe way is a stringer, for you and the bow and just to make my point here is some folks who thought otherwise.....


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*ouch*

buy a stringer ... pics tell the reason why.. and the step through way can twist limbs ....:darkbeer:


----------



## shamus005 (Jan 24, 2009)

for a recurve, I use a stringer.


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

thanks guys after reading throu I am NOT going to even try the " 1 man method" now . string sling is the only way mine is getting changed .


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

I always use a stringer whether on a recurve or a longbow. Just one twisted limb is not worth the cost of a stringer.


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

Bubba Dean said:


> I always use a stringer whether on a recurve or a longbow. Just one twisted limb is not worth the cost of a stringer.


your right and not worth a black eye either , those guys look like they took a punch from mike tyson


----------



## waiting4fall (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## Pikkuhannu (Apr 3, 2009)

I use step-trough method for my hungarian bow. Stringer won´t work or fit...

Longbow/recurve i use stringer.


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

thanks for the responces and video responce Dave
the only thing is I was told to get a string 3" shorter but the guy in the video says 4" so which is it?


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

My strings that I make for my recurves are 4" shorter than the AMO bow lengths and 3" shorter for my longbows


----------



## Mrfipp (Apr 9, 2010)

I also use 4" shorter on my recurves. When I twist my own flemish, I find that by twisting them 4.5 or so shorter, they come in just about right. There is a lot of initial stretch to dacron flemish strings it seems. Usually I set my brace height on the high side, let it sit over night under tension, and in the morning my brace height has dropped significantly.


----------



## QuietWyatt (May 20, 2010)

As I got older and stronger and my bows got heavier. I had problems using the step through method. I still use it in a pinch but it can be uncomfortable with a strong bow. The first stringer I got was a home made one that is still serviceable. It is the type with the two pockets for the limb tips. Recently I was introduced to the Selway stringer that has that rubber doogie that is supposed to stay flat on the middle of the limb. I would say the pocket stringers are far more easier, for me at least. I have had some spooky incidents stringing bows. With stringers and manually. What can I say it is a dangerous sport.


----------

